
SpaceX puts its third booster in a barn–and the result is dazzling - geerlingguy
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/into-the-falcons-nest-see-three-spacex-rockets-all-in-a-row/
======
smaddox
This article is as devoid of content as you might guess from the click-bait
title. Don't waste your time.

~~~
hga
This child of the Gemini and Apollo programs says the one picture is worth
clicking though (Apollo 11 happened when I was in 3rd grade, saw the first
moonwalk in real time). SpaceX is by far the most important and exciting thing
to happen since then, not counting of course all the planetary probes.

------
hga
Actually, more like _Star Wars_ Rebel Alliance grunge (which was a big thing
back in 1977), they aren't exactly shiny after their round trip. But very cool
to see three sitting there parallel to each other.

